# NJ and Sassy and kibble



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

My girls have decided that they dont really like kibble anymore - help! they have been on Merrick - and I have tried every flavor - they eat off the wet food and leave most of the kibble - a couple weeks back I gave them some wet food that was not pate - they loved it and I wonder if that is why they are being finicky - any thoughts?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I wish I knew! What is with poodles and this persnicketiness? My boys went off their kibble a few months back and only recently have decided to grace me again with empty bowls, after settling on 3 count 'em 3 different kibbles, various toppers and a tap dance from me for their dining pleasure. Ok, kidding about the tap dance but not the rest lol.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Rose n Poos said:


> I wish I knew! What is with poodles and this persnicketiness? My boys went off their kibble a few months back and only recently have decided to grace me again with empty bowls, after settling on 3 count 'em 3 different kibbles, various toppers and a tap dance from me for their dining pleasure. Ok, kidding about the tap dance but not the rest lol.


I know - I hear ya - NJ has never done this and Sassy used to gobble anything - oh well starting again with beef this week - we will see


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I really think my breeder is right, that getting your dog to eagerly anticipatie what’s for breakfast, rather than same old, same old brown bits is a good tactic. Just mix it all up, so it’s seasoning and can’t be cherry picked.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy used to like kibble when it was fresh, but not when the bag had been open a while. When I read about what happens to kibble as it begins to stale I realised she had a point! Kibble is convenient, and can be cheap, but that's about its only benefit. If they prefer wet food why not feed them that?

eta - these days mine get kibble so rarely they consider it a huge treat - just shows how contrary dogs can be!


----------



## Entellechy (Jun 10, 2017)

Try adding a little cooked meat or fish to their meals... mix it up and keep them guessing. Cheese is good to as well as cottage cheese and yogurt! Meals should be one of the best times of the day. Why not make it fun and unexpected?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I usually give them wet and dry in the am and kibble at night today I tried not mixing the wet in too much and gave them each a half can with a cup of kibble - they ate! yay! tonite I will just put kibble out but I think they are not eating as much as they did int he winter


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My dogs get kibble with about a tablespoon of wet mixed in twice a day.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Mufar42 said:


> My dogs get kibble with about a tablespoon of wet mixed in twice a day.


I used to give thema 1/4 cup wet with a cup both morning and nite and they loved it - dont know whats gotten into them!


----------

